# Humphrey the Giant



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I went to PJ's today to get that delta boy, but he was sold... so I went to Big Al's and what did I see? A shelf-full of giants! They had been there about a month, one of the employees told me. They all had gorgeous fins, and were very active... except for this boy. He still acts young and looks young (he has a bit of fin damage) but I just fell in love with him. His face is so cute! He's so aggressive though... lol. He's about 3 inches long. I'm wondering if he still has some growing to do. He's much more active now though 

I got a 2 gallon all set up, but I didn't know I was going to get this big boy! Luckily that 5.5 gal guppy tank I had cleaned out was ready to go.

I'm planning on breeding him once I find the right female. 

Sorry about the size and quality of the pics!

Edit- More pics to come when he becomes more comfortable! He's so hard to photograph.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Humphrey's adorable, good luck with the big guy!

Aww I have such a soft spot for giants ... they're like the St. Bernard of the betta world. I saw a giant female today at Big Al's and I'm debating on whether to get her or not.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

he's really pretty Betta Slave  I love that look on his face and his colors. He must be ginorumus, three whole inches. wow. Lol, in the first picture it almost looks like he is too big for his tail.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you both  He has this big puppy mug, I'll try to get a clear picture of it when he stops swimming around all over the place... 

I know he's nothing special but he's so... different lol. 

Fleetfish, I think you should get her! Never seen a giant girl before.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to get her tomorrow, I think


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Great  Looking forward to seeing her!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

D'aw, he's adorable 8D He looks hooj! Nice find ^_^ How big would you say he is compared to a normal boy?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you  

Uhm... in terms of size (and bone-mass, he's very chunky lol) I'd say maybe almost twice the size. He's a pretty big boy.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

he is a trad pk right?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe so, yes. Though I'm not so great at tail-types. I'll get a flaring pic of him tomorrow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Walmart has HUGE femlaes. I plan on getting a King Betta and breeding to my Walmart PK.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

All the females around here are tiny.... >.> 

Just out of curiousity, which are bigger, kings or giants? Or is there a difference?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh yeah big difference! Kings are tiny compared to giants. Linda Olson had some giants that could probably eat a regular betta.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay lol. I've never really heard much about kings so I wouldn't know. Thanks!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Update on Humphrey...

No more green! He's looking much better. I don't think you can tell with the pictures but he's acting like he's been here for most of his life. XD

Sorry about the quality- I used my dad's Nikon yesterday (and I shouldn't have, ehehe...) so I got caught and I'm stuck with my Fuji film that takes really crappy macro shots. 

And I don't think he's a tradition PK afterall- his tail is more rounded... not sure.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

wow, he's coloring up nicely  It looks like he still has a bit of green in the last pic, but wow! He's got really nice coloring.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's wierd; I've recently noticed that from the top view he's got a greenish tinge and from the sides he's all blue. 

But thank you  He's already working on a bubblenest under the styrofoam cup I put in there.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow  He sounds really happy~


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope so! X3 It's much better than the little vases at the pet store at least.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

definately better from the way he looks and sounds. I wonder if he'll grow any bigger?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I think he's pretty young.... very active and that bubblenest is getting bigger every time I see it. I'm hoping he'll grow at least another half inch.... but he's pretty big already (well, I consider him big at least, comparing to my other bettas XD)

I feel a little guilty because all that's in there (in terms of caves, etc) right now are two of my biggest mugs... I'm going to get some more decos soon though. He seems pretty content for now.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hehe, he's so cute!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

If he gets much bigger, he'd be able to eat any small female you try to breed to him XD. 

And I'm sure he'll be fine. To a fish, a billion dollar super extravagant cave/rock formation isn't that much different than a big ol' mug or two... or at least I hope so because once the girls come for my sorority, mugs are pretty much the only cave decor they'll have until christmas when I get presents XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's what I like about fish; they can't complain, and are happy with whatever decoration/cave you give them (er... that we know of. XD Either way they're all so... quiet :lol: 

And yeah... I'm thinking that. XD I'm going to have to find a really big girl when I want to breed him


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, he is really special! Love his little grumpy face! <3


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you  

I know, not much, but his bubblenest. I'm really proud of him, lol...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I really like him, He's soo different from others I've seen. His bubblenest is also pretty nice. Love his name by the way!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats (I know late! XD) On your beautiful new boy! <3 Hope you find the perfect girl for him soon! <3


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, good news!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great looking guy!


----------

